
news.yc is broken - falsestprophet

======
falsestprophet
I think we should all thank Mr. Graham for this oasis from the (inevitable)
decline (and popular ascension) of reddit. But, I think that the website is
imperfect and looking to reddit for inspiration may be helpful.

The feature I miss most from reddit is the automatic marking of open links.
Looking for new stories on news.yc is tedious. One needs to read each headline
and try to recall whether the story is old news. I think that adding this
functionality will be easy

I also would like the ability to save links.

I think that it may be useful to give users the option to display and rank the
links they think are most important in their profile.

~~~
pg
Thanks for the suggestions, but it keeps the site cleaner if people submit
feature requests through that link rather than as individual stories.

~~~
ralph
Our bug fixer is suggesting you add a post to the "Feature Requests" thread,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=363> , in case that isn't clear.
There's a link of the same name at the bottom of some of the site's pages.

Isn't this one of the things that should be spelt out on the submission page?
I'd link to my previous post on it but the "threads" link only goes back so
far with no paging so I can't be arsed to find it.

